# Spocom Long Beach car show pix! (^_^)



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

Just wanted to share some pix I took at a car show in Long Beach, California. I showed my G35 coupe with my crew, R-Rides:

Speedraver\ - Spocom 2008 Long Beach Pt. 1
Speedraver\ - Spocom 2008 Long Beach Pt. 2




































































































Speedraver Driiifffttt! :JAMIN:


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

"I'm Aaahnold! Get daahwn! It's naht a tooh-mah! Get to dah choppah! Cahm with me if you waahn to live! It's ah feh-reht! Arrraragarahahaha! He know's dah machine makes aire, but dah bahstahd won't teurn it on! 









More pix here!  

Speedraver\ - Spocom 2008 Long Beach Pt. 1
Speedraver\ - Spocom 2008 Long Beach Pt. 2

Enjoy!

-john / speedraver


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

Here are the videos:

YouTube - Spocom 2008 Long Beach Pt. 1
YouTube - Spocom 2008 Long Beach Pt. 2
YouTube - Spocom 2008 Long Beach Pt. 3
YouTube - Spocom 2008 Long Beach Pt. 4
YouTube - Spocom 2008 Long Beach Pt. 5
YouTube - Spocom 2008 Long Beach Pt. 6
YouTube - Spocom 2008 Long Beach Pt. 7
YouTube - Spocom 2008 Long Beach Pt. 8
YouTube - Spocom 2008 Long Beach Pt. 9
YouTube - Spocom 2008 Long Beach Pt. 10

Cheers,

John / speedraver


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

excelent event
too bad they dont happen over here.

nice birdz also


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

Speedraver LOL- you are one goofy @$$ [email protected]#$^@. Keep it up.

Hey Jacko- your car is everywhere!!!


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Nipleslip!!

:chuckle: 

Great pics buddy, as always! Looks like you enjoyed yourselfs


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Wow. Nice cars and awesome girlie pics! Arigato Speed.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Nice pictures  And some really nice (.)(.) pics


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Great Pics.

Some great cars out there. The 350GT is growing on me more and more :bowdown1:


----------



## harris2182 (Nov 13, 2006)

agree with above . some cracking v35`s about now


----------



## Mr Gee (May 14, 2004)

Speedraver - You Da Man !!!


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Sweet pics!!


----------



## cyberspyder (Mar 28, 2007)

That Evo X in the background looks amazing with the white works xd9 (?)!


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Speedraver,as usual you bring the goods Bro.
Very nice.


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

plumwerks said:


> Speedraver,as usual you bring the goods Bro.
> Very nice.


No worries mate, I enjoyed takin' the pix of the cars and the birds! :chuckle: 

Here are some better quality pix my friend took:


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

holly holly holly

nice birds....ahhh yes and nice cars ;-)

thanks for sharing this


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Ohh my, oh my why did i have to be born in Northern Ireland...!! Jellious...NO...:squintdan


----------



## NameIsStanley (Aug 16, 2006)

i was also at this show. my pictures are up on my blog.


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

Hugo said:


> Nipleslip!!
> 
> :chuckle:
> 
> Great pics buddy, as always! Looks like you enjoyed yourselfs


haha, i caught it too!!

Last time you postet from a show the blue car was grey-ish right? looks good in blue!! Great pictures:smokin:


----------



## BAd BoY gt (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice cars very nice pics and wonderful Girls:smokin: :thumbsup:


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

I gotta move to LA.Damn.


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

Superb pics buddy....
You must p**s yourself laughing at out UK meets, with fat slags draped over the cars ?????
I wanna move to LA...


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

DUNCAN GT-R said:


> Superb pics buddy....
> You must p**s yourself laughing at out UK meets, with fat slags draped over the cars ?????
> I wanna move to LA...


It's all good... at least they have GTRs in the UK... unlike in the states. Well, we'll soon get the new R35 GTR.

But I won't get that since it's waaaaaay out of my price range. Guess I'll wait for a used R35 GTR in 3-5 years from now. I'm sure it'll still be a pretty penny in the future. 

Oh well... I'm happy with my 350GT for now. (^_^)


----------



## simmie (Aug 5, 2007)

DUNCAN GT-R said:


> Superb pics buddy....
> You must p**s yourself laughing at out UK meets, with fat slags draped over the cars ?????
> I wanna move to LA...


thats what i was thinking - a rainy day in march at the pod 


nice pics mate ..


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Hugo said:


> Nipleslip!!





DeLa said:


> haha, i caught it too!!


Must have missed it.... :nervous:


----------



## Crosssr (Apr 17, 2005)

Great photos. I went to SpoCom 2007 and it was a superb show, I wish I could have gone again this year, oh well will just have to wait for SEMA


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

Girls > then the cars........


----------

